# Northwood Gym Santry Joining



## Strongback (4 Oct 2008)

Hi 

I am considering joining Ben Dunnes gym in Northwood Santry and am interested in the best offer price people are getting at the moment.  I called the gym and the price for 15 months is €335 for one person with an offer of €850 for 15 months for three people .

I am wondering if people are getting any better offers.  I got a quote last year of approx €545 for two which is less than the current price. I was surprised by this as Ben Dunne said in a recent interview that his gym business is down 20% due to the downturn and the current lack of disposalable income available to people.

By the way Mr Dunne's is advertising on the radio at the moment but when I quoted this to the sales person in Northwood Gym they said that they were not aware of the offer.

I have no affiliation to Ben Dunne or his gyms and the sole purpose of this post is to get the best deal.  I am endevouring not to be seen to be advetising and am conscious that I am making my first post and do not want to break any rules.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Oct 2008)

Hi Strongback,

Welcome to AAM.

I think if you check on that offer it is actually for 16 months.

Can't comment on Northwood but definitely find Carlisle to be excellent.  Very clean, staff are very helpful and the pool is lovely.

You may find some previous threads on Northwood 

Any of the other gyms I rang were looking for nearer the €600 mark for the year instead of €275 for 16 months.


----------



## Strongback (6 Oct 2008)

Hi Sueellen

Thanks for the welcome.  

The €335 offer is up to the end of 2009 so if you join now you get 15 months  (joining last month would have got you 16 months etc).

I agree the price is good for the facilities you get.  I am going to try and get the three person deal.  I am also listening out for the radio ads.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Oct 2008)

Strongback said:


> I agree the price is good for the facilities you get.  I am going to try and get the three person deal.



People regularly look for others to join up with them over on www.boards.ie


----------

